# Montage Forellenrute



## Christian F. (12. November 2004)

Hallo,

da ich beim letzten Forellenangeln meinen Sbiro versenkt habe, war ich gestern beim "Angeldealer" meines Vertrauens. Er hat mir für das Schleppen ein Teil empfohlen, das wie eine Pose aussah. Leider weiß ich den Namen nicht mehr. Jedenfalls wird es an der Hauptschnur angebracht und es werden an beiden Enden Gummiringe befestigt, damit es nicht rutscht. Die Oberseite war rot.

Da ich Anfänger bin, habe ich mich nicht getraut, wie das Ding heißt, geschweige denn, wie die Montage aussieht. Es soll aber das meistgekaufte Teil zum Forellenangeln sein.

Wer kann helfen?


----------



## Forellenudo (12. November 2004)

*AW: Montage Forellenrute*

Hi Christian

Schau mal hier:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/archiv/januar04_forellenteich.htm
vieleicht hilft dir das ja weiter.

Gruß Udo #h


----------



## Christian F. (12. November 2004)

*AW: Montage Forellenrute*

Hallo Udo,

vielen Dank zunächst einmal. Die Sbiromontage stellt für mich kein Problem dar. Nur diese, ich nenne sie mal "Schleppose". Ich weiß nicht, wie die SAchnur angebracht wird. Beim Spiro hat man ja die Öffnung, um die Schnur durchzufädeln. Dies ist hier nicht angebracht.

Christian F.


----------



## Forellenudo (12. November 2004)

*AW: Montage Forellenrute*

Wenn die schleppose einfach nür länglich ist,ist es meist eine Pfauenfeder,da wird an beiden enden ein Gummi drübergezogen,aber vorher die schnur durch ziehen,und mit den gummis kannste die Pose dann hoch und runter schieben.

Gruß Udo #h


----------



## JanS (14. November 2004)

*AW: Montage Forellenrute*

ich empfehle bei den kalten temperaturen ein 3 gramm schleppblei oder tropfenblei  ... davor ein 1-1,40 m vorfach und forellenteig extrem langsam schleppen ... sollte eigentlich in jedem forellensee zum gewünschten erfolg verhelfen ... besonders wie gesagt im winter... tip von unseren seen hier: 2 gramm pose genau ausbleien und ein kleines stückchen gekochtes eiweiss dadran ... beim biss sofort anschlagen da sich das eiweis sehr schnell vom hacken löst ...

gruß
Jan


----------



## DerStipper (14. November 2004)

*AW: Montage Forellenrute*

ich Tippe bei dieser "Pose" auf eine Bombarde oder Bombardo weiß nich genau wie die Dinger heißen :q


----------



## Christian F. (15. November 2004)

*AW: Montage Forellenrute*



			
				Forellenudo schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die schleppose einfach nür länglich ist,ist es meist eine Pfauenfeder,da wird an beiden enden ein Gummi drübergezogen,aber vorher die schnur durch ziehen,und mit den gummis kannste die Pose dann hoch und runter schieben.
> 
> Gruß Udo #h


 
Hallo Udo,

dumme Frage: Wo wird denn die Schnur durchgezogen? Diese Pose oder was es sein soll, die ich habe, hat keine Öffnung.

Christian F.


----------



## Forellenudo (15. November 2004)

*AW: Montage Forellenrute*

Zuerst fädelst du 2 Gumiringe auf die Hauptschnur,dann nimmste die Pose und stecktst diese dann in die beiden Gummiringe.

Gruß Udo #h


----------



## drogba (29. November 2004)

*AW: Montage Forellenrute*

ehm schau mal hier dort sind alle gängigen forellen posen http://www.angelshop-gebhard.de/. achso was soll den ne bombarde sein?


----------



## matthiast (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Montage Forellenrute*

Hallo Christian!

Ich hatte auch schon mal eine solche "Schlepp-Pose". 
Meine war von Balzer und ist bei meinem "Dealer" leider nicht mehr erhältlich.

Auf folgender Seite ist auch ein Bild der Pose: http://www.angeltreff.org/geraettechnik/geraetetipps/sbirolino/sbirolino.html
so ziemlich in der Mitte der Seite.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Tyron (9. Januar 2005)

*AW: Montage Forellenrute*

Moin Christian
Das Teil, dass du "Schlepppose" nennst heißt Bombarda.  Bombarda, saltarello, Sbirolino usw.  stammen aus Italien, deswegen diese merkwürdigen Namen. Jetzt in der kalten Jahreszeit ist das Schleppen am Forellensee allerdings nicht mehr die beste Methode, meiner Meinung nach. Ich fische, wenn ich denn jetzt überhaupt nochmal zum Forellenteich gehe, eher passiv, also auftreibend vom grund oder mit Pose. Ich habe in den letzten Jahren  die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Forellen in den Wintermonaten, auch wenn sie ständig nach Nahrung suchen, eher tiefer stehen. Daher sehe ich im Moment die einfache Grundmontage im Vorteil. Zwei Grundruten mit unterschiedlich langem Vorfach(der Auftrieb ist das Wichtigste) reichen aus. Wenn du die Tiefe gefunden hast, fängst du garantiert deine Fische. Wichtig ist auch, dass die Forellen frei Schnur abziehen können, denn gerade im Winter sind sie meiner Meinung nach die Forellen misstrauischer, als in den wärmeren Monaten. Relativ dünne Vorfachschnüre bringen jetzt auch noch mehr Fische.
Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir den ein oder anderen Tip vermitteln.

Gruß Tyron


----------



## crüse (10. Januar 2005)

*AW: Montage Forellenrute*

Naja, Ich bin ein sehr begeisterter forellenangler und ich gehe meinem hobby auch jedes wochenende einmal an einem forellenteich nach, und ich denke du meinst eine "Loafer" von "drennan", diese pose benutzen sehr viele Angler am forellenteich und diese ist auch sehr optimal, da sehr unauffällig für die forellen...

Petri
 crüse


----------

